# Step 1: I needed a plan.



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

During the 2007-2009 financial crisis I realized that I was a dependent of the society around me. My job was required for currency. The local grocery store was required for food and even bottled water. I depended on a healthy system of delivery of what I required to take care of my family. When this realization manifested, I was horrified and put a couple grand on the credit card (not recommended) in a frantic rush to get 'prepared'. After the initial shock diminished, I found myself more in debt and sitting with a mass of unorganized and untested stuff. I had started my journey to preparedness completely wrong, though I did learn a big lesson from it. 

I needed a plan. 

I bought a journal. The best prep I ever purchased!

What the h*ll was I prepping for? Prepping for everything may as well be impossible, so what exactly could I do?

I needed to decide what to prep for what.

During the 2007-2009 financial crisis I realized that I was a dependent of the society around me. My job was required for currency. The local grocery store was required for food and even bottled water. I depended on a healthy system of delivery of what I required to take care of my family. When this realization manifested, I was horrified and put a couple grand on the credit card (not recommended) in a frantic rush to get 'prepared'. After the initial shock diminished, I found myself more in debt and sitting with a mass of unorganized and untested stuff. I had started my journey to preparedness completely wrong, though I did learn a big lesson from it. 

I needed a plan. 

I bought a journal. The best prep I ever purchased!

What the h*ll was I prepping for? Prepping for everything may as well be impossible, so what exactly could I do?

I needed to decide what to prep for.

Continued...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think Step 1 is to organize your thoughts into one post.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

I get ya. Would adding further as 'comments' be better?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you telling us a story or offering some advice? You can edit your original post and add lots of info.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Don`t go into debt............*

I totally agree with you but is not just you, you mention family means that you are not alone in this preperness thing, forget the criticism that may be given you will always find individuals that enjoy giving it is a normal thing for us humans. Like in any venture it takes a bit of thinking to see it thru, going camping or a family vacation, I think of my preparations in the same way although I`m not a hardcore preper like many out there I do take precautions. I keep up with the news and weather one thing in my neck of the woods has always been the hurricanes,I have learn to repair almost anything or do research on it ,I keep things simple and don`t go for all the end of the world scenario that many preach .Your health and the health of your family should be your number one priority and you will have no health at all if you live a life full of worries or uncertainties ,eliminate all the garbage in your life especially your bills ,keep your preps as simple as possible ,keep in mind the biggest issues in your area ,like weather events and prepared for it ,but don`t go into debt for a box of beans.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I think it's a good start. In for the journey. Let's see how it evolved and where it ended up.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you. I am trying to give an account of the steps I took to become a more independent and prepared individual. The steps I took to build a small, yet dependable, preparedness enterprise. Each step that I took is a topic of it's own that intertwine into an overall picture. 

Readytogo brought up a very valid point. I am not alone. This fact makes my prepping different than a person who is alone. Both scenarios have their pros and cons. Making use of whatever we have been given is what separates the prepared from the unprepared.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

chaosjourney said:


> Thank you. I am trying to give an account of the steps I took to become a more independent and prepared individual. The steps I took to build a small, yet dependable, preparedness enterprise. Each step that I took is a topic of it's own that intertwine into an overall picture.
> 
> Readytogo brought up a very valid point. I am not alone. This fact makes my prepping different than a person who is alone. Both scenarios have their pros and cons. Making use of whatever we have been given is what separates the prepared from the unprepared.


I don't know what you're trying to say. Why don't you eliminate the rhetoric and just say what you have to say in plain English. Are you writing a story?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

chaosjourney said:


> The steps I took to build a small, yet dependable, preparedness enterprise.


When you say enterprise which definition are you using, an undertaking or a business?


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Country Living: I guess I am putting a bit of a story out there. It is in English and you certainly don't need to read my rhetoric. If I could go back and give myself the information that I am posting I would have been much better off. 

Sentry18: Definitely an undertaking although I am trying to add income sources derived from my prepping. If you read my Step 2 you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay, so you got a journal and figured out you needed to decide what you're prepping for in the first place...

What's next?

From your OP, it looks like you copied and pasted the same thing twice. That's not going to keep my attention, or most of the folks here's attention very long.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Put your attention where you see fit Balls. Never noticed how many jerks were on this forum!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

We've heard this story before, perhaps under a different name?


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

I am not posting my story to speak to those who don't need it. My story is probably like many others. There is no gain for me to tell it other than knowing that I did what I was called to do.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

chaosjourney said:


> I guess I will have to get used to dealing with people's mental disorders on here...


Wow you started out pretty good right now not so good. You said you had some things to share about your prepping endeavors. Personally I was looking forward to your next post. The cut and paste was a let down the way I see others may have felt the same way. There is no reason to be disrespectful.

The folks here are good people but they will call you when you don't deliver.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

The cut and paste of my own post because I put it in the wrong spot makes me a target of all this? I thought I was being accused of plagiarism.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Unfortunately I still can't figure out how to delete the infamous duplicate post.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Once again "it" re-editds all of it's post so no one will see in the morning... Once again screen captures were made.... peaches backwards is back under a new name... so sad.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't understand Cotton. Do you really think that I am someone else from here? I assure you that I am not. I really did want to share my time with this community and after a day of posting I feel my fondness towards this community changing due to the way I am being treated. I'm sorry that I offended you in this post when I was offended. I should have just ignored you.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

You come here, put up some-what nonsensical posts, get asked for clarification, and you go ballistic. Interesting.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it really that hard to find the next thread marked Step 2? The target audience for those posts are new preppers. Please clarify what is nonsensical about it other than how to organize it? Instead of me moving on to further posts like this I'm trying to figure out how to make it flow better. 

Sorry about going 'ballistic'. We all have our ways of wording things that may be offensive to others, yet perfectly fine according to our own prideful logic.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

chaosjourney said:


> During the 2007-2009 financial crisis I realized that I was a dependent of the society around me. My job was required for currency. The local grocery store was required for food and even bottled water. I depended on a healthy system of delivery of what I required to take care of my family. When this realization manifested, I was horrified and put a couple grand on the credit card (not recommended) in a frantic rush to get 'prepared'. After the initial shock diminished, I found myself more in debt and sitting with a mass of unorganized and untested stuff. I had started my journey to preparedness completely wrong, though I did learn a big lesson from it.
> 
> I needed a plan.
> 
> ...


i had the same issue with myself when i first started prepping..but didn't go into debt...i live on a budget.but yet.i wanted,needed to do everything at once,to what ever every month.then im not sure,if it was something that someone posted,or a thought that came to mind.if not both.it dawned on me.that i can still do this.i can still buy the things i need.but yet i have to (take it) one step at a time.so i started redoing my line of thought,on how to go about it..so i started out with food preps.id buy whats needed only when i did our primary shopping for the month.and grab extra of 1 to 12 items of food,or rechargeable batteries,if not something else.i finally realized one day,that im getting things done like i need to.and because of this.i now have some emergency foods that has a 25 year shelve life..and other things of need as well..

good luck with your prepping and all..


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

In all fairness to Cotton. After reading through some posts containing a name she mentioned I recognized that I had reacted in a similar way when confronting those snide replies. I will try to be more thoughtful in the future. My passive aggressive nature is just as much a weakness as their arrogance.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

chaosjourney said:


> Is it really that hard to find the next thread marked Step 2? The target audience for those posts are new preppers. Please clarify what is nonsensical about it other than how to organize it? Instead of me moving on to further posts like this I'm trying to figure out how to make it flow better.
> 
> Sorry about going 'ballistic'. We all have our ways of wording things that may be offensive to others, yet perfectly fine according to our own prideful logic.


I just don't get it. And I'm not sure what "it" is. My initial confusion came from your first post in this thread - why did you repeat the first block of information in the same post? Are you writing a story? Are you telling us the steps you've taken to become more prepared?

For me, you come across unprepared to discuss your plan because there's more rhetoric than idea, more adjectives than cohesive thoughts.

Let's start all over again. Who. What. Where. Why. How. _One sentence each_. 

Who you are in the way of a planner, fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants, procrastinator.
What you're doing for preparedness planning.
Where are you doing it (large city, rural homestead, etc.)
Why you making your specific preparedness decisions.
How you're going to move forward.

The problem most of us have with your style of writing is it's very similar to PeachesBackwards. This is why most of us think you are that person.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Long time reader. 1st time poster. ...November, 2012

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello brothers and sisters,

First I just want to say thank you for the many ideas and thoughts that you have helped me to explore as I began my own prepper adventure. For five years, I have pushed to grow and finally feel that I can slow down enough to reflect on what I have done. Through books, magazines, alternative journalists, groups like this, etc, I have slowly built a safety net for my family. From the bottom of my heart I want to thank you all for helping me and I would now like to return the favor by posting pieces of what I have learned through this process. As you read my posts, please understand that I would never be purposefully offensive. Please call me out on anything that may have missing angles. This constructive criticism is the only way to grow from where I am today. 

Thanks again,
CJ


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

JayJay said:


> Long time reader. 1st time poster. ...November, 2012
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


JayJay, there is a section for introductions. Would you please copy this post and paste it here in a new thread: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f43/

Or, you if you know how, copy the post, delete it on this thread, and paste it into a new thread in the introductions section listed above.

Otherwise your fine introduction would be lost in this thread.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Is anyone else as confused as I am? Evidently a number of posts have been changed and do not say what they once did. 

I have not been following this closely, but do realize the folly of have Step 1 in one post and Step 2 in another post. How long will it be before one of them will be deep in the archives and people will be wondering where it is?

As far as educating new preppers goes, at this time, most of us have been here for a few years, so you are preaching to the choir. A post titled "Advice for the New Prepper" where other people can contribute is a way to get a positive reponse. But maybe you want to be THE authority on prepping here? And not have anyone else give input? 

In my observation, posts that do better are of a few types. 1. Sharing a news story as a springboard with thoughts and questions that can help the rest of us be aware and maybe alter our own thinking, behavior, or awareness. 2. Sharing a particular project with your steps, thoughts, concerns, do over ideas, and asking for input. 3. General suggestions or questions, such as "Which gun safe do you suggest?" 4. Asking for help with something in particular, such as, "My pants are on fire. What should I do?" 5. A good lead such as "Big Sale at Prepperville Store" (fictitious). 6. ???

On the other hand, I have observed that people who try to come off as a know it all, which then says without saying it directly is, "I know it all." I don't think it works well here, or anywhere, for that matter. Being a regular on here almost every day, I have seen a few of them come, preach, put down those who question or challenged them, get their feelings hurt, and either get excommunicated, or they disappear into the sunset, but not before they try to hurt the feelings of those on here who have interacted with them. You can almost read it on the newbies in their first post or two. There seems to be a "type" of poster who does not know how to interact in a social way, but is off on a power trip or struggle at their first post.

Maybe what you want to do is have a web site where you can set out your steps and go through all the aspects of prepping? There are blogs available for free that would work for that. You could take your step 1 and step 2 and write your posts and add all the steps you want to. Blogger and WordPress are 2 excellent blog platforms. And they are FREE! Add photos, links, videos, links to a shop on Etsy, Amazon, Ebay or other venue, whatever you want. With a blog, people can leave comments, and you can answer their questions, and because it is your website, you can be the authority and expert. 

You can use whatever format of posting you want or that works for you. It can be a story form. It can be direct instruction. It can be a step by step project, photographed at each step, or videoed. Did you know that there are people who are supporting themselves by making and posting videos on Youtube? Then you can have your image out there. You can answer questions and get followers, and eventually, make some $$$$$.

Just some thoughts that might work for you.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Long time reader. 1st time poster. ...November, 2012
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I understand forgetting that you had already posted an introduction, but when it is the same one, 4 years later, that is unusual. Why?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

What Weedy said.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Lots of opinions. Really sorry for creating such a disruption. I typed that the other day with no copy paste from four years ago. Not sure what is going on here, but I never would have started posting if I thought it would turn out like this. I can find better uses of my time than being on here dealing with this drama. I find the irony in what some of you are saying to be quite amazing. Please delete my posts if desired and enjoy your self righteousness.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Hundreds and hundreds of plans posted here, going back years, from every conceivable financial stand point, location or knowledge level. More plans than I’ve ever tried to count.

Yet this poser, I’m sorry poster hasn’t read any of the thousands of pearls of wisdom posted here, asked questions about them or given information necessary for an evaluation? Nope, haven’t seen it!

Same thing happened recently, same pattern, same syntax, along with late night insults that were quickly re-edited. Self righteousness or honesty? I’d say we’re being honest! Some folks can't deal with honesty.

And what Weedy said! Have a nice day!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Cotton said:


> Hundreds and hundreds of plans posted here, going back years, from every conceivable financial stand point, location or knowledge level. More plans than I've ever tried to count.
> 
> Yet this poser, I'm sorry poster hasn't read any of the thousands of pearls of wisdom posted here, asked questions about them or given information necessary for an evaluation? Nope, haven't seen it!
> 
> ...


Cotton, that is a good point. Not one question or information necessary for evaluation. Isn't that a typical way of participating in this group?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Mase92 said:


> Uncalled for. Ok so you don't like the thread of the posters. Let's bash them and make snide remarks until they chose not to come back.
> 
> Works well, then you can all sit in your semi-circle of love and have your precious lets bash Obama/hilary/anyone else you chose to blame for not being republican enough love fest.
> 
> Pathetic....


Not pathetic... I take it you didn't see the harsh insults the poster dished out and then re-edited to make it look like I was the one being pathetic... no harm no foul... If you didn't see them in real time... no blame...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

chaosjourney said:


> Lots of opinions. Really sorry for creating such a disruption. I typed that the other day with no copy paste from four years ago. Not sure what is going on here, but I never would have started posting if I thought it would turn out like this. I can find better uses of my time than being on here dealing with this drama. I find the irony in what some of you are saying to be quite amazing. Please delete my posts if desired and enjoy your self righteousness.


I could say much more, but I don't believe that this is not a copy and paste. Your math doesn't add up. Either you started reading and researching 5 years ago, or 9 years ago.

Have you ever read and researched narcissism? Check it out. It is an incurable psychological condition, and someone who has it, cannot stand to be told they are wrong, or made a mistake. They think they are the best, superior over others. They hate the people who point out their errors. They can't ask others for help, because it would show they are not perfect.

Best wishes on prepping!


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

I think that this has gotten a little out of control. Instead of adding fuel to the fire Country Living made an effort to calm the situation. Thank you.

To all of you, I really wish that I could start over with you. Like I said, I did read what I could about Peaches and a few things became clear. There are personalities that seem to clash here and I was not sensitive to long time posters when I just started dumping my story on here in such a quick and disorganized way. I was a little to excited to jump in here and find fellowship with like minded people that I forgot my manners. Enough encouraging messages have come in that I will try to make this work. Please forgive me if I offended you and give me the benefit of the doubt this one time. I will take Living Country's advice and start over on the Introduction page with the info requested. Interacting with people on a forum is very new to me and I see that I have a lot to learn if I want to be a part of one.

Cotton, I am sorry. It won't happen again. I am not the peaches person. I am not a poser. I am a daddy, a husband and definitely an imperfect sinner. Please forgive me and see if this can be turned around.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

You are going to be honest then come clean? Do you admit to all the insults you edited out? Post them, you know what they are… As a first step… Tell us? Which of the thousands of survival plans in this forum fits your situation, post the link! Do they fit your situation? Are is it you're posts just bunk?

You have still haven’t posted your interest in a sustainable lifestyle. Where exactly is your interest in our forum? Do you still intend to post questions that were answered years ago, a new question perhaps?

You still haven't asked a single question concerning what us old folks do here... pitiful...


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

For the record.

1. JayJay seems to have typed my join date in as the date of that first post. Yes, it took me over three years to make my first post. What a disaster that has been. 

2. I am an expert in my field. That field is not in survival, prepping, homesteading or forum posting obviously. 

3. I'm not sure how the nine years of prepping was calculated. Before the 2008/2009 financial crises I never put much thought into it other than having a crappy first aid kit and my old Boy Scout Handbook. Be Prepared right? 

4. I'm not here to try to school anyone. I would like to share what I've learned, but I am in need of advice and goodwill from others. My family depends on me and I have absolutely no experienced intentional preppers in my circle to rely on.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Cotton. I admit that i edited one disrespectful reply after you seemed to be accusing me of being another person or plagiarizing someone's post. It seemed very paranoid until I did my homework and understood what you were referring to. I edited it out of respect for you and have apologized several times since.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

I would really like to do as Country suggested and provide a formal introduction that will answer some questions in a more concise manner. I need to tone down my rambling. I am here to learn from more experienced preppers. I can read all day about a topic from many sources but having a safe place to bounce what I learned off of other people would definitely give me more confidence in my footing. Fellowship has been hard for me to find with this subject in my life. I know that many have worked hard to develop this forum into a vast virtual encyclopedia of information, yet the bonds that many of you old timers have here were created by the asking of and answering of all those questions. Is there any room left in the forum for more bonds to be created? Can a new guy come in and earn a handshake somehow if there is nothing left to discuss? Please tell me what you think I should do. Should this be my encyclopedia, a branch of my network or both? Uhgg. More rambling. Sorry CL.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

A suggestion. Write a succinct introduction in the introduction section of this forum. Tone it down. Just state what stage you are in prepping and why you're prepping and what you hope to get out of this forum. Take time to read posts on this forum. Take a lot of time to read and learn from them. 

Another suggestion - don't try to come across as a subject matter expert until you have given us a good reason to think you are one. You'd be surprised at the latitude we give newbies as long as they understand there are unwritten rules of behavior on this forum.

When you write a post, go to "advanced" to preview it. Read it a couple of times to make sure you're clearly stating your situation / opinion / problem. Most of us write and re-write our posts and only then "submit reply". There are a lot of times I immediately edit my post because somehow a typo or an inconsistent thought escaped my preview. 

Deep breath. Step back. IMHO.


----------

